# Mi presento



## milanandlove (25 Maggio 2022)

Ciao a Tutti/e sono nuovo anche se seguo da molto il forum , mi presento : sono alessandro over settanta milan nel cuore da sempre.
Felice al settimo cielo per uno scudetto fantastico anche se mi spiace un pochino per l’inda………….forse…..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Maggio 2022)

milanandlove ha scritto:


> Ciao a Tutti/e sono nuovo anche se seguo da molto il forum , mi presento : sono alessandro over settanta milan nel cuore da sempre.
> Felice al settimo cielo per uno scudetto fantastico anche se mi spiace un pochino per l’inda………….forse…..



Benvenuto Alessandro


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2022)

milanandlove ha scritto:


> Ciao a Tutti/e sono nuovo anche se seguo da molto il forum , mi presento : sono alessandro over settanta milan nel cuore da sempre.
> Felice al settimo cielo per uno scudetto fantastico anche se mi spiace un pochino per l’inda………….forse…..



Benvenuto.


----------



## peo74 (25 Maggio 2022)

milanandlove ha scritto:


> Ciao a Tutti/e sono nuovo anche se seguo da molto il forum , mi presento : sono alessandro over settanta milan nel cuore da sempre.
> Felice al settimo cielo per uno scudetto fantastico anche se mi spiace un pochino per l’inda………….forse…..


Ciao Alessandro! Forza Milan!


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Maggio 2022)

milanandlove ha scritto:


> Ciao a Tutti/e sono nuovo anche se seguo da molto il forum , mi presento : sono alessandro over settanta milan nel cuore da sempre.
> Felice al settimo cielo per uno scudetto fantastico anche se mi spiace un pochino per l’inda………….forse…..


Benvenuto,io sono l'antigobbi per eccellenza,se hai bisogno di una sponda per denigrare e offendere gli ovini suini io ci sarò sempre e sempre in prima fila


----------



## kYMERA (25 Maggio 2022)

milanandlove ha scritto:


> Ciao a Tutti/e sono nuovo anche se seguo da molto il forum , mi presento : sono alessandro over settanta milan nel cuore da sempre.
> Felice al settimo cielo per uno scudetto fantastico anche se mi spiace un pochino per l’inda………….forse…..


Buongiorno e benvenuto.
Bello vedere tifosi del Milan di lunga data essere qui in questo forum.
Avrai avuto modo di goderti i momenti più belli del Milan più di molti altri qui dentro.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Maggio 2022)

milanandlove ha scritto:


> Ciao a Tutti/e sono nuovo anche se seguo da molto il forum , mi presento : sono alessandro over settanta milan nel cuore da sempre.
> Felice al settimo cielo per uno scudetto fantastico anche se mi spiace un pochino per l’inda………….forse…..


Benvenuto.


----------



## Devil man (25 Maggio 2022)

Benvenuto


----------



## milanandlove (25 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Buongiorno e benvenuto.
> Bello vedere tifosi del Milan di lunga data essere qui in questo forum.
> Avrai avuto modo di goderti i momenti più belli del Milan più di molti altri qui dentro.


Grazie tanti momenti belli ed altri meno........Silvio ci ha messo del suo in entrambi i casi.
Hai un avatar con una strana maglia........Comunque ciao


----------



## kYMERA (25 Maggio 2022)

milanandlove ha scritto:


> Grazie tanti momenti belli ed altri meno........Silvio ci ha messo del suo in entrambi i casi.
> Hai un avatar con una strana maglia........Comunque ciao


La maglia è strana e fa anche decisamente cacare. 
Ma se ci metti su una parrucca e un copri naso diventa un outfit perfetto.


----------



## Maravich49 (25 Maggio 2022)

Benvenuto fratello rossonero


----------



## milanandlove (25 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> La maglia è strana e fa anche decisamente cacare.
> Ma se ci metti su una parrucca e un copri naso diventa un outfit perfetto.


Wow non c'ero arrivato!!!!!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Maggio 2022)

Benvenuto!


----------



## malos (25 Maggio 2022)

milanandlove ha scritto:


> Ciao a Tutti/e sono nuovo anche se seguo da molto il forum , mi presento : sono alessandro over settanta milan nel cuore da sempre.
> Felice al settimo cielo per uno scudetto fantastico anche se mi spiace un pochino per l’inda………….forse…..


Grande! Benvenuto.


----------



## Mika (2 Giugno 2022)

milanandlove ha scritto:


> Ciao a Tutti/e sono nuovo anche se seguo da molto il forum , mi presento : sono alessandro over settanta milan nel cuore da sempre.
> Felice al settimo cielo per uno scudetto fantastico anche se mi spiace un pochino per l’inda………….forse…..


Benvenuto! Ne hai viste tante di battaglie rossonere!


----------



## morokan (2 Giugno 2022)

benvenuto c'è un post se non sbaglio dell'amico BLU 71 dove ci sono i vecchietti come noi ed anche i più giovani tifosi del Milan prima dell'era Berlusconi


----------



## kekkopot (2 Giugno 2022)

milanandlove ha scritto:


> Ciao a Tutti/e sono nuovo anche se seguo da molto il forum , mi presento : sono alessandro over settanta milan nel cuore da sempre.
> Felice al settimo cielo per uno scudetto fantastico anche se mi spiace un pochino per l’inda………….forse…..


Benvenuto


----------



## Le Grand Milan (2 Giugno 2022)

milanandlove ha scritto:


> Ciao a Tutti/e sono nuovo anche se seguo da molto il forum , mi presento : sono alessandro over settanta milan nel cuore da sempre.
> Felice al settimo cielo per uno scudetto fantastico anche se mi spiace un pochino per l’inda………….forse…..


Benvenuto Alessandro! Sempre con una bella scivolata


----------

